# Yft



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

We went yesterday and caught a few yellow fin and black fin by lunch time and headed back in.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely incredible!!!! Beautiful fish*


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow. Drooling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like several other boats around.. what area did you hit..???


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am thinking La


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Definitely Louisiana


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Probably lumps


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Day trip from Pensacola is tough. Nice tuna!


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah we ran East out of Venice. The word got out that the fish were there and it was a little crowded in the area. I believe we were about 100- 115 miles from the Perdido pass.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report !!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish. Tuna Town you got to love it.
Whyme


----------

